# Buying a bike for my wife's 40th b-day...



## zuppy51 (Mar 9, 2009)

Hello, 
I'm interested in some feedback on if I should do this or not.
OK, first off, she's an avid rider. She's been riding with me for last 7 years. Of which have been on a beginner level Giant OCR road bike.
So, I know she's interested in a new bike, especially one that's lighter and is carbon, with better ride qualities.

But, she's also interested in the shiny stuff you ladies wear on your ears, fingers and wrists. I'm trying to decide if I should spend about the same amount of money on earrings, or a watch, or a really nice bike.
What are you're thoughts? It is a mile stone birthday...


----------



## trek7100 (Jan 1, 2008)

I would go for the 'bike' equipment/clothing, etc..... especially if she's an avid cyclist and the nice weather is just beginning. If you don't want to pick out clothing for her or even a bike, you could take her to a local bike shop and let her shop or get her a gift certificate there. Good luck, keep us posted.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

Bike now, jewelry for X-mas, when the bike is less likely to be used


----------



## Cross Chained (Jun 2, 2008)

After 7 years, I'm sure she'd like a new bike with better features. But you know her better than we do, so if you think she would rather have jewelry for her birthday, then that's what you should get. I know I'd rather have a bike any day.


----------



## nosaj111 (Sep 19, 2008)

*Sorry BUT.....*

Sorry to buck the trend here, but.....
I have been in your boat so many times and I always pick the "new bike" "really nice back pack", etc, etc, What she really wants is new earrings (It hurts to think this way but...).

Get her the earrings or bracelet and be done with it.


----------



## zuppy51 (Mar 9, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback and the prompt resposes. Great folks!

So, I've decided to go with the bike, I purchased a Cannondale Synapse Feminine for her this morning. I wish I could afford both. I may end up trying since it is a milestone birthday. 
But judging from the amount of riding we are doing, she will really appreciate the bike in the interm period. Her birthday's in May. So keep quiet, don't tell her!

Happy pedaling!


----------

